# fabric dye?



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

ive done this once before and got an assload of fading 


so how do i do it without the fading?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 31 2007, 11:07 PM~8443028
> *ive done this once before and got an assload of fading
> so how do i do it without the fading?
> *


I've been told that SEM products will not fade. But it also depends on how you prep. Make sure you thoroughly clean the fabric that's being dyed and make sure it's dry before you start. What type of dye did you use before?


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 1 2007, 10:51 AM~8446348
> *I've been told that SEM products will not fade. But it also depends on how you prep. Make sure you thoroughly clean the fabric that's being dyed and make sure it's dry before you start. What type of dye did you use before?
> *



rit


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Aug 1 2007, 11:07 AM~8446459
> *rit
> *


Yeah, you might want to try something more for auto applications. Go with SEM...or even duplicolor.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ur duplicolor fade yet? im gonnatry and do a gray set of buckets soon


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

i dont wanna paint the fabric :angry: i want to dye it


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Aug 1 2007, 12:26 PM~8447104
> *ur duplicolor fade yet? im gonnatry and do a gray set of buckets soon
> *


Surprisingly no...and it hasn't rubbed off on my white t-shirts yet either! :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Aug 1 2007, 03:09 PM~8448551
> *i dont wanna paint the fabric    :angry:  i want to dye it
> *


It works for a cheap and temporary fix... :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

im debating on trying it on these buckets i picked up. ill i might throw some seat covers on and spray the covers :dunno:


----------



## 93CADILLAQ (Mar 14, 2005)

How would the SEM products hold up on a ragtop? Ive read that its good on vinyl tops, and carpet and velour. Im thinking of trying to get me by for a summer or two.


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 2 2007, 09:56 AM~8455358
> *It works for a cheap and temporary fix...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


isnt it crusty feeling?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i did the black over dark blue and it didnt stick towell.  was a lil crusty but soften ups after a bit


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

I TRIED USING SUM DYE FROM WAL-MART 4 1 OF MY CARPETS B4... I THINK IT WUS RIT...SHIT DIDNT WORK TOO GOOD  ...THAT BLUE N GREY LOOKS CLEAN.....IS THAT THA DUPLI-COLOR?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Aug 2 2007, 06:49 PM~8459574
> *isnt it crusty feeling?
> *


Yup...that's why it aint my daily :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Aug 3 2007, 12:22 AM~8462101
> *I TRIED USING SUM DYE FROM WAL-MART 4 1 OF MY CARPETS B4... I THINK IT WUS RIT...SHIT DIDNT WORK TOO GOOD  ...THAT BLUE N GREY LOOKS CLEAN.....IS THAT THA DUPLI-COLOR?
> *


Yes it is..."Kragen bought" Duplicolor :yes:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 2 2007, 09:56 AM~8455358
> *It works for a cheap and temporary fix...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



A HOW LONG DOES THAT DUPLI LAST FOR?

AND DOES IT STAY TOASTED FOR A WHILE OR WUT?

LET ME KNO THINKIN ABOUT DOIN IT 2 MY GIRLS WIP...


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Aug 3 2007, 03:00 PM~8466122
> *A HOW LONG DOES THAT DUPLI LAST FOR?
> 
> AND DOES IT STAY TOASTED FOR A WHILE OR WUT?
> ...


I'm not sure how long it'll last. I painted the seats a couple months ago or so and it's not a daily driver. Been in the sun all day at car shows and cruised the hell out of it with no problems yet. I only used this stuff for a temporary fix before I actually spend some $ on re-upholstery.  

Test it out first on some extra fabric or something and see how you like it before hittin your lady's car...otherwise you might end up on the couch :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93CADILLAQ_@Aug 2 2007, 05:33 PM~8457736
> *How would the SEM products hold up on a ragtop?  Ive read that its good on vinyl tops, and carpet and velour.  Im thinking of trying to get me by for a summer or two.
> *




sem is a great product you wont be disapointed as long as you prep the vinyl properly!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 3 2007, 03:17 PM~8466233
> *I'm not sure how long it'll last. I painted the seats a couple months ago or so and it's not a daily driver. Been in the sun all day at car shows and cruised the hell out of it with no problems yet. I only used this stuff for a temporary fix before I actually spend some $ on re-upholstery.
> 
> Test it out first on some extra fabric or something and see how you like it before hittin your lady's car...otherwise you might end up on the couch :biggrin:
> *



NO DOUBT I WILL DEFINETLY DO THAT...CUZ MY ASS IS NOT SLEEPIN ON THA COUCH :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT WUS FUNNY


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Aug 3 2007, 04:04 PM~8466557
> *NO DOUBT I WILL DEFINETLY DO THAT...CUZ MY ASS IS NOT SLEEPIN ON THA COUCH :biggrin:  :biggrin: THAT WUS FUNNY
> *


Wise decision...  :biggrin:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

ANYMORE PICS OF SEATS DONE WITH DUPLI-COLOR?...PLEASE POST


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Aug 5 2007, 01:35 PM~8476931
> *ANYMORE PICS OF SEATS DONE WITH DUPLI-COLOR?...PLEASE POST
> *


Absolutely... :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

The plastic pieces and steering column were painted with the duplicolor metal specks paint...

Here's a link to my build thread...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344319


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

I did all nine seats after this thread. need to do my panells now.. :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

attention everyone. tomarrow im gonna attempt to do my grey bucket seats black. if by chance this dont work im stabbin u fuckers :angry: and whast the best way to clean the fabric before hand :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Aug 5 2007, 08:01 PM~8479354
> *attention everyone. tomarrow im gonna attempt to do my grey bucket seats black. if by chance this dont work im stabbin u fuckers :angry: and whast the best way to clean the fabric before hand :biggrin:
> *


This stuff works like a charm...  










..be sure to let it dry thoroughly before paint! :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

where can u get it? like walmart, etc?


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 5 2007, 02:28 PM~8477219
> *Absolutely... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




A LOOKS REAL NICE MAN...BUT DID U HAVE TO DO ANY SANDING ON THA PANELS @ ALL?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BEFORE SEM IT WAS YELLOW


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

AFTER YELLOW PANELS SEM PRODUCT COLOR IS SANTA FE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

EVERYTHING WAS DYED EXCEPT THE PART WERE THE LIGHTS MEET THE HEADLINER, MADE IT LOOK LIKE NEW IT ALL WAS YELLOW, JUST PREP IT WELL, I USED THE DUPLICOLOR STUFF BEFORE TO ME THIS WORKS ALOT BETTER


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

FOR PANELS AND DASH IS THERE ANYTHING I SHOULD DO B4 PAINTING OTHER THAN CLEAN IT?


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 2 2007, 09:56 AM~8455358
> *It works for a cheap and temporary fix...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



YO DID U CLEAR COAT OR SEAL ANYTHING? ON UR PANELS AND STUFF...AND IF U DID WUT DID U USE?


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Aug 5 2007, 08:01 PM~8479354
> *attention everyone. tomarrow im gonna attempt to do my grey bucket seats black. if by chance this dont work im stabbin u fuckers :angry: and whast the best way to clean the fabric before hand :biggrin:
> *


old towel and wal-mart carpet cleaner.. that way th eseats not all wet.. and takes a minute for the paint to work it's way into the fabric. But your fat ass should speed up the ruff patches.. :biggrin: 

I know mine did. was like sand paper the first day. 100ml of riding just all nice and broke in... :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

you suck with a camera fundi :thumbsdown:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Aug 6 2007, 09:43 AM~8483496
> *you suck with a camera fundi :thumbsdown:
> *


Mine had a virus on it. like last month. :angry: 

All I have now is camera phone,. :uh:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

ANYBODY HAVE ANYMORE PREP INFO?...IM BOUT 2 SUM SEATS AND PANELS NEED 2 KNO EVERYTHING B4 I FUCK IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Aug 6 2007, 06:45 AM~8482454
> *FOR PANELS AND DASH IS THERE ANYTHING I SHOULD DO B4 PAINTING OTHER THAN CLEAN IT?
> *


Most definitely, I sanded and prepped all my plastics. And even before paint, I sprayed on some adhesion promoter. And after paint, I just used the clear coat in a can by duplicolor. To come to think of it, everything I used was by duplicolor and they turned out good! :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Aug 6 2007, 02:51 PM~8486047
> *ANYBODY HAVE ANYMORE PREP INFO?...IM BOUT 2 SUM SEATS AND PANELS NEED 2 KNO EVERYTHING B4 I FUCK IT UP :biggrin:
> *


Just take your time with the prep...good luck and post pix of before and after! :biggrin:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 6 2007, 03:03 PM~8486125
> *Just take your time with the prep...good luck and post pix of before and after! :biggrin:
> *



NO DOUBT MAN WILL DO...BUT WUT GRIT SANDPAPER DID U USE?...I REALLY DONT WANNA MISS NUTHING..DONT WANNA FUCK UP U FEEL ME


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Aug 6 2007, 07:17 PM~8488425
> *NO DOUBT MAN WILL DO...BUT WUT GRIT SANDPAPER DID U USE?...I REALLY DONT WANNA MISS NUTHING..DONT WANNA FUCK UP U FEEL ME
> *


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

oh 320?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Aug 7 2007, 07:04 AM~8491897
> *oh 320?
> *


That's what I used, it's real fine sandpaper that lightly scuffs the plastic. It's not like a car where you have to take it down to metal or anything like that. Just lightly scuff the plastic smooth, wipe down, and apply some adhesion promoter.


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 7 2007, 10:29 AM~8493168
> *That's what I used, it's real fine sandpaper that lightly scuffs the plastic. It's not like a car where you have to take it down to metal or anything like that. Just lightly scuff the plastic smooth, wipe down, and apply some adhesion promoter.
> *



koo....yea i wus out @ autozone today i wuz gonna buy tha stuff but there wuz no colors that i really wanted to do...my interior is like navy dark blue so nuttin really would of went with it...my car is a sky blue kind of...so i might just call it off....thanx 4 everything tho


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i did my back seats ima do my front ones soon. :biggrin:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

CAME OUT NICE MAN....GOOD SHIT


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

is there any other colors from duli besides red,dark blue,white,black & grey?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i did the buckets last night. didnt turn out to bad. on inserts had lines that were colors so i had to go over them a few times to get the black to stick. turned out nice. now i just gotta get the fuckers to soften up :angry:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Aug 8 2007, 12:10 AM~8501028
> *is there any other colors from duli besides red,dark blue,white,black & grey?
> *


All the colors here...some are harder to find than others though  

http://duplicolor.com/products/vinyl.html

NEW! OEM Style Colors
HVP104 Gloss Black
HVP105 White
HVP106 Flat Black
HVP107 Red
HVP108 Desert Sand
HVP109 Medium Gray
HVP110 Burgundy
HVP111 Charcoal Gray
HVP112 Medium Blue
HVP113 Medium Beige

Tuner Colors
HVP100 Red 
HVP101 Yellow 
HVP102 Blue 
HVP103 Silver


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 8 2007, 01:07 PM~8504987
> *All the colors here...some are harder to find than others though
> 
> http://duplicolor.com/products/vinyl.html
> ...



THANX MAN...YEA I HAVENT SEEN ANY OF THOSE COLORS....THANX AGAIN FOR THA LINK


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

And for info...it's usually easier to go light to dark as oppsed to dark to light. The duplicolor stuff can only do so much. If you're having trouble finding the right color, you might actually want to go with the real dye, SEM products. They probably have more color options and dye more efficiently. Good luck man...


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Aug 8 2007, 02:59 PM~8505852
> *THANX MAN...YEA I HAVENT SEEN ANY OF THOSE COLORS....THANX AGAIN FOR THA LINK
> *


No prob...


----------

